# Anyone have any extra grapes to sell?



## kindakooky (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm trying to complete the "fresh fruit goals" where you have to collect lots of different types of fruits but I'm having real trouble trying to get hold of any grapes. Anyone got any they'd be willing to sell me please?


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi happy to help. Friend ID 17321162999. Add me and I will put some in market box &#55357;&#56832;


----------

